# D League news 8/19



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Wolf will coach Broomfield hoops team*

The Colorado 14ers today are expected to introduce former Denver Nuggets player Joe Wolf as the coach of Broomfield's new NBA Development League team.

Wolf played for the Nuggets from 1990-92 and from 1997-98. He averaged 4.2 points and 3.3 rebounds per game in a career that began in 1987 with the L.A. Clippers and ended in 1999 after he had played for seven different teams. 

Complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers Host Auditions for 2006-07 Dance Team*

FORT WORTH, Texas, August 16, 2006 - The Fort Worth Flyers will hold first round auditions for the 2006-07 FlyGirls dance team presented by Digicom on Saturday, August 26 from 10 a.m. to 3 p.m. at Billy Bob's Texas, 2520 Rodeo Plaza (Fort Worth Stockyards). The finals will take place on Saturday, September 9 from 11 a.m. to 4 p.m. at Northeast Mall, 1101 Melbourne Road, Hurst, TX 76053.

"We had a dynamic inaugural season, and the FlyGirls have become a fan favorite on the court as well as in the community," said FlyGirls director and choreographer Tamara Jenkins. "We are really looking forward to the upcoming season and the opportunity to take the team to the next level."

All candidates must be at least 18 years old and be a high school graduate. Candidates will be evaluated on a variety of attributes including physical appearance, dance ability, personality, energy and poise.

The FlyGirls combine a mix of hip-hop and street jazz for unique, crowd-pleasing performances. Throughout the year, team members will make numerous appearances in the community at various corporate and civic events.

Jenkins will begin her second season as the team's director and choreographer. She has more than 18 years of experience in dance and fitness and has choreographed top award-winning dance team performances for numerous competitions including Showbiz, Starbound, America's Best and the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders. Additionally, her choreography has been featured at halftime of the Dallas Mavericks and the Dallas Fury women's basketball team.

To register for the audition, log on to fwflyers.com to download registration forms and mail completed forms with a $15 non-refundable registration fee and photo to the Fort Worth Flyers office at 512 Main Street, Suite 411, Fort Worth, Texas, 76102. Candidates may also register on the day of the audition for a $20 non-refundable fee.

The NBA Development League includes the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders, Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.). The Flyers are directly affiliated to the NBA's Dallas Mavericks, Charlotte Bobcats and Philadelphia 76ers.

The NBA Development League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. This season, 19 NBA teams assigned 29 players to D-League affiliates. There were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the league also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the Fort Worth Flyers, call (817) 698-8333 or visit fwflyers.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Thunderbirds Offer Internships*

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., August 17, 2006 - The defending NBA Development League Champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds announce that the administrative office is currently accepting resume's and cover letters for various internship positions for the 2006-07 season.

Interns will have an opportunity to participate in the areas of: basketball operations; marketing; graphic design; community relations; and media and public relations. They will also participate in Thunderbirds' activities around the Albuquerque region. Internships are non-paid but college credits, based upon which college requirements, is available.

Interested parties should submit a cover letter, resume and three references to, Thunderbirds Internship Program, Attn: Sean McLaughlin,111 Lomas Blvd. NW- Suite 240, Albuquerque, NM 87102 or can fax resumes to (505) 268-2752, please no phone calls.

The Thunderbirds season kicks off at home on November 24 against Dennis Johnson and his Austin Toros with a 7:00 p.m. tip off. Thunderbirds 2006-07 season tickets are already on sale and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds front office. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK.

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. This season, 19 NBA teams assigned 29 players to D-League affiliates. There were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

The NBA D-League is composed of the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles, Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the league also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.

For more information about the Albuquerque Thunderbirds call (505) 265-DUNK or log on to www.abqtbirds.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Ex-Nugget Joe Wolf Named Head Coach of Colorado 14ers*

Broomfield, Colo. - The Colorado 14ers basketball club announced the appointment of former Denver Nuggets player Joe Wolf as the team's first head coach in a press conference at the Pepsi Center this afternoon. Wolf will also serve as general manager of player personnel.

The 14ers, a member of the NBA Development League, is the farm team of the Nuggets, Toronto Raptors and New Jersey Nets. The 14ers will tip off its 50-game 2006-07 inaugural season with a two-game road trip Nov. 24-25 against the Idaho Stampede. The 14ers will host the Los Angeles D-Fenders Dec. 1 in the first basketball game played at the new, state-of-the-art Broomfield Event Center.

"My wife and I are very happy to return to the Broomfield Area. It's a tremendous opportunity to start a team from the foundation. I want to thank John Frew, Tim Wiens (co-owners) and Gary Hunter for this chance," said Wolf.

Wolf most recently coached the Idaho Stampede of the Continental Basketball Association. Wolf was the fifth head coach in the Stampede franchise, serving two seasons from 2004-2006. He compiled a 48-48 overall regular season record. He coached NBA players Britton Johnsen (Pacers), Kaniel Dickens (Nets, Clippers), Awvee Storey (Wizards), Randy Livingston (Bulls) and Josh Davis (Bucks, Rockets, Suns). Wolf previously served as an assistant coach at William & Mary, where his responsibilities included scheduling, scouting, recruiting and game strategy. He was also a volunteer coach for the Milwaukee Bucks.

As a player, Wolf graduated from the University of North Carolina-Chapel Hill, where he played in 128 games over his four year collegiate career. Wolf tallied 1,231 points (9.6ppg) for the Tar Heels as well as 707 rebounds (5.5 rpg). In his senior season, he totaled a career high 15.2 ppg while playing in almost 30 minutes per game. Like Wolf, current Nuggets Head Coach George Karl also played under Tar Heels head coach Dean Smith.

Wolf was a high prospect coming out of college and was drafted in the 1st round (13th overall) of the 1987 NBA Draft by the Los Angeles Clippers. In a very talented draft year that included the likes of David Robinson (1st overall) and Reggie Miller (11th overall), Wolf was selected ahead of Mark Jackson (18th overall) who went on to win the 1988 Rookie of the Year Award. Since then, Wolf spent the 1990-92 and 1997-98 seasons with the Nuggets. He also saw playing time with the Boston Celtics, Portland Trail Blazers, Charlotte Hornets, Orlando Magic and Milwaukee Bucks. Wolf averaged 4.2 points and 3.3 rebounds in 11 NBA seasons.

Colorado is one of seven new markets and 12 teams for 2006-07. The 14ers will join the Albuquerque Thunderbirds, Anaheim Arsenal, Bakersfield Jam, Idaho Stampede and Los Angeles D-Fenders to make up the Western Division. The Arkansas RimRockers, Austin Toros, Dakota Wizards, Fort Worth Flyers, Sioux Falls Sky Force and Tulsa 66ers will comprise the Eastern Division.

The 14ers' 50-game regular season schedule features 30 contests within the Western Division and 39 weekend games (Fri-Sun). In addition, the first ever D-League All-Star Game is set for Saturday, Feb. 17 to be played during Jam Session at the 2007 NBA All-Star Weekend in Las Vegas.

Season seats are available now for the 2006-07 season by calling 303-465-HOOP. Season seats range from $10-$37 per game. For more information on season tickets and a full list of season ticket holder benefits, visit www.BroomfieldEventCenter.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mavs sign four free agents*

The Dallas Mavericks signed former Houston high school star Ndudi Ebi and three others to free agent deals Thursday.

The others include undrafted guards Jose Barea and Darius Washington, and forward Pat Carroll.

The 6-foot-9, 200-pound Ebi was a first-round pick in the 2003 draft by the Minnesota Timberwolves. A forward, he played 16 games for the Fort Worth Flyers of the NBDL last season.

Barea, who wasn't drafted coming out of Northeastern, ranked 18th in the nation in scoring (21.0) and second in assists (8.3). He played for the Mavericks summer league team in Utah, averaging 12 points and 6.7 assists over three games.

Washington, who left Memphis after his sophomore season but wasn't drafted, averaged 10.4 points and 2.4 assists over five games for Dallas in the Utah league.

Carroll played in Italy last season and was on Houston's summer team in Las Vegas. He was the Atlantic 10 co-player of the year in 2005, while at St. Joseph's.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Former Stampede coach takes job in D-League*

The Colorado 14ers, an expansion franchise in the NBA's Developmental League, announced the appointment of former Idaho Stampede coach Joe Wolf as the team's first head coach in a press conference at the Pepsi Center on Thursday.

Wolf will also serve as general manager of player personnel. The former Denver Nuggets player coached the Stampede for two seasons, compiling a 48-48 record.

Wolf will make his debut with the 14ers in Qwest Arena against the Stampede on Nov. 24.

Wolf, who was a first-round NBA Draft pick in 1987. He played in the NBA for 11 seasons with seven different teams, including the Denver Nuggets, which are one of the 14ers affiliates.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede game day suites on sale now*

BOISE, IDAHO (August 18, 2006) - The Idaho Stampede announce that Game Day Suites for the 24 home games of their inaugural NBA Development League season are on sale now. Game Day Suites are located on the floor, and include 16 tickets with wait service for only $250. Space is limited as there are only four available per game. They are perfect for company outings, birthday parties and youth teams.

The buzz surrounding the Stampede's new affiliation with the Seattle SuperSonics and Utah Jazz has created a scarcity of floor seats for the season. All first row seats are sold out, and very few second row seats and corporate tables remain.

"The transition to the NBA D-League and our new affiliation with the Sonics and Jazz has sparked an increased interest by fans throughout the Treasure Valley," said Stampede Director of Sales and Marketing Vince Hordemann, "Fans that want to see the next big NBA star will have that opportunity as many first and second year players on NBA rosters will come through Qwest Arena this season."

Mid-court seats in the lower bowl are nearly sold out as well, but there are some very good seats left for the season at Qwest Arena. Call the Stampede office at (208) 388-4667 for more details.

The Idaho Stampede will begin their ninth season-of-play on Friday, November 24 at Qwest Arena as a member of the NBA Development League. Individuals and businesses interested in purchasing season tickets, mini-plans, or to learn more about the upcoming season, may contact the Idaho Stampede office at 208-388-4667 or visit www.idahostampede.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jazz to Hold Training Camp at Taco Bell Arena in Boise, Idaho*

Salt Lake City, Utah (August 18, 2006) - The Utah Jazz Sr. Vice President of Basketball Operations, Kevin O'Connor, announced today that the team will hold training camp at the Taco Bell Arena on the campus of Boise State University, located in Boise, Idaho. In addition, the team will hold their annual media day on Monday, October 2, 2006 at the Zions Bank Basketball Center.

The Jazz will open training camp in Boise on Tuesday, October 3 and will hold daily practices October 3-7 that will be closed to both the media and the public. The daily practice schedule and media availability will be announced at a later date.

"Returning to Boise is a benefit to us not only because of the facilities at Taco Bell Arena," said O'Connor, "but Boise is also the location of our designated NBA Development League team the Idaho Stampede. Giving both coaching staffs the opportunity to share ideas and see the team practice is a benefit to the Jazz."

Utah will play an eight-game preseason schedule including Thursday, October 19 against the Portland Trail Blazers and Thursday, October 26 against the Indiana Pacers at the Delta Center.

Season tickets for the 2006-07 season are currently on sale and start at just $5 per game in the upper bowl and $30 per game in the lower bowl. Tickets can be purchased by calling (801) 355-DUNK or online at utahjazz.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Lady 6ers Dance Auditions August 26*

TULSA, Okla., August 18, 2006 - The Tulsa 66ers will conduct auditions for the 2006-07 Lady 6ers dance team on Saturday, August 26, from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. at Aspen Athletic on 61st and Memorial in Tulsa.

"The Lady 6ers are a very important part of the Tulsa 66ers organization both on and off the basketball court," said Tulsa 66ers president Joe Berry. "We are thrilled to see the talent of dancers coming to audition for us to create a solid dance team for next season."

The Lady 6ers dance team will participate in cheer and dance routines during Tulsa 66ers home games at Expo Square Pavilion. The final team will be comprised of an energetic group of dancers, cheerleaders, gymnasts and entertainers able to provide exciting entertainment and crowd encouraging presentations. In addition, the team will participate in various community service events scheduled throughout the season.

Potential candidates must be at least 18 years of age and be a high school graduate. In addition to a physical and personal appearance evaluation, candidates will be judged on their ability to grasp choreographed dance routines, maintain a positive attitude and communicate effectively.

To pre-register, log on to tulsa66ers.com or visit the Tulsa 66ers office at 815 S. Cincinnati or Aspen Athletic to obtain registration forms. Return forms along with a $30 non-refundable fee to the 66ers office by noon on Friday, August 25. Candidates who choose to register after the pre-registration deadline will be charged a $40 non-refundable fee.

For more information about the Tulsa 66ers call (918) 585-8444.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Anaheim Arsenal Hires Reggie Geary as Assistant Coach*

ANAHEIM, Calif., August 21, 2006 - Former NBA player Reggie Geary has been announced as assistant coach and director of basketball operations for the Anaheim Arsenal.

Geary joins Arsenal head coach Larry Smith after spending last season on the coaching staff at the University of Arizona with legendary coach Lute Olson.

"I am excited to join the Arsenal and the NBA D-League as well as the opportunity to work with Coach Smith," Geary said. "With his 25-plus years of NBA experience, I look forward to learning from him and helping to create a successful team in our inaugural season."

Geary comes to the Arsenal with plenty of basketball experience as he played a total of eight years professionally before serving as an NBA and NBA D-League ambassador in Argentina and Brazil.

"Reggie is a quality person who has tremendous knowledge of the game," Smith said. "He will definitely be a great asset to the Arsenal family. I am excited to have him aboard."

Olson added, "We hate to lose Reggie. I think it's a great opportunity for him and I know he will bring a lot to the franchise based on his extensive playing experience in the NBA and overseas."

After earning All-American honors at Mater Dei High School in Santa Ana, Calif., Geary went on to earn All-Defensive team honors during his four years at the University of Arizona under Olson and closed his college career as the all-time steals leader (208) and ranked third in assists (560). He was also named to the All-Pac-10 team his senior year. He was selected by Cleveland in the 1996 NBA draft and played for both the Cavaliers and San Antonio Spurs. He also played in the Continental Basketball Association (CBA) and internationally in Israel, Brazil, Argentina, Ukraine, Portugal and France.

Mater Dei head coach, Gary McKnight commented, "I feel Reggie will bring his tenacity and love for the game and transfer it into the coaching ranks in order to help build a successful team in Orange County."

In addition to being the Arsenal assistant coach, Geary is responsible for scouting, player evaluation and team travel, in addition to organizing and supervising local youth basketball camps.

Geary and his wife Candace, former prep volleyball star at Mater Dei, have one son, Quincy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Utah Jazz to train in Boise*

The Utah Jazz announced Friday that the team again will hold its preseason training camp at Taco Bell Arena in Boise.

The dates for the training camp — which is closed to the public and media — are

Oct. 3-7.

Kevin O'Connor, the senior vice president of basketball operations for the Jazz, said it's an ideal situation because of the facilities and it will allow Idaho Stampede coach Bryan Gates to be close to the camp.

The Stampede are the Jazz's NBA Developmental League affiliate.

"Giving both coaching staffs the opportunity to share ideas and see the team practice is a benefit to the Jazz," O'Connor said.


----------

